# Cooking fish for people who don't like fish?



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

DH and I are just not huge fish fans (DH doesn't like it, I'll eat it b/c I know it's good for me). But I'd like to get more of it in our diet.

I'm looking for any suggestions about how to start integrating it even though we don't LOVE it?

This is what I've tried:
So far broiled/baked in our nice toaster oven really hot (convection) tends to work better for us than frying since it doesn't seem to stink up the house as much. Also, I've been washing the fish really well and drying it, and cooking it ASAP (the day I buy it or the next). We're in the PNW, so I've been buying the fish from the expensive fish place here that should technically have very fresh fish. Are there any other magic tips people have for getting rid of the fishy taste/minimizing the smell?


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

We don't like fish either but eat it for the benefits. Living in Maine we have access to good seafood! Lobster is cheaper than salmon or steak right now!!









I have found that some Salmon doesn't smell too bad. Tilapia is also a good firm fleshed fish thats not overly smelly. I think that Haddock is the worst for smell and fishiness.

I find that lightly breading and squeezing with lemon juice before broiling adds a nice flair. It also doesn't hurt to make a nice tartar sauce (mayo, relish, splash of lemon)
We just got a cedar plank and hope to be able to grill salmon this summer when the grill thaws out!

HTH!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I have an extreme dislike for fish. But I've made a fish stew with white fish that actually turned out pretty nice. I actually did it half and half with salmon, but I still couldn't stomach the salmon.

I haven't done it a second time (since I just don't crave fish that often), but from the notes I made the first time, I'd change the marinade... the stew itself tasted very asian to me, and the marinade really didn't add anything - so I'd probably marinate the fish in more asian flavors like ginger and lemongrass instead of the cumin it calls for.

I will also sometimes make homemade fish and chips. I'll beer batter the fish and serve it with tartar sauce.

Those are pretty much the only two ways I volunteer to eat fish. There is a local restaurant whose fish I will eat, but at home mostly I stick to other seafood. Shrimp and crab being the two biggies, but I can also get all sorts of other shellfish.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

This is totally me! DH loves fish...he'd eat it EVERY day if he could. But me...well, it makes me gag and retch. I hate the stuff. But it's so damn healthy that I *need* to be eating it. I can do Gordon's Fish Filets (Crispy) which are just overgrown fish sticks (but yummy) and I can choke down a lemon butter tilapia. But that's it. And clams/mussels/squid/and other flotsam/jetsam are all a no-go. I do love me some crab though...DELISH! So is crab as healthy as fish? Cause I can eat that alllllll day. So tell me yes and I'll feel better!

And salmon...omg I can't STAND salmon.

But ohhh how I wish I could eat fish lolol

I'm subbing in hopes an ingenius fish disguising recipe shows up....







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tilapia doesn't really taste too fishy. I usually bake that with some butter and seasonings. Trout is alright, but it can be a little fishy too. I grill that. Salmon, I can really only eat one way, baked with mayo and pepperjack on it. That does kill some of the fishiness.

The best way I've found to hide the fish taste is tarter sauce. I make my own from scratch and its the only kind I'll eat. Its awesome.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

White fish doesn't tend to have a fishy smell or taste.

Dover sole, tilapia and halibut all have a meaty texture but no fishy taste or smell.

I love to coat them with nuts and pan fry.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Only buy sashimi grade tuna. (I'm only half kidding)

Seriously, its the only fish I can allow to be cooked in my house. At the most cooking involves searing for a few seconds on each side.

DH likes salmon but has agreed that in the future it will only be cooked outside. He even has a special electric skillet that only gets used for salmon because I can smell it even after the thing has been scrubbed like crazy and sits for several months unused and I can't use the skillet to cook anything else once its been contaminated.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm getting them to eat fish in my family by putting it in paella. Yellow rice, fish lightly cooked in olive oil... a little shrimp or sausage thrown in. Yum.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

These are some good starts!

I do have to say that we did bake (really hot in a convection toaster oven) a salmon filet the other day and I rubbed molasses over the top and then coated that with some brown sugar (it needed some salt first though, but I forgot it). Then the brown sugar/molasses makes sort of a sugary crust on it that isn't overpowering at all (I'm assuming as long as you don't put 1/2 the bag of sugar on there or something), and while it's probably not low cal or good for people who aren't into brown sugar, it did mask the gross taste fairly well.


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

What about marinating some white fish (tilapia or we use mahi mahi but I'm not sure if it falls in the "white fish" category) in jalapenos, cilantro, lime, and oil, then bake it. Shred/crumble it and have in burritos or tacos. Or you could use a taco seasoning mix on it and bake it and have it in tacos.

What about pasta salad and crumble cooked fish into it? Do something with strong flavors and the fish will disappear (though this may be very relative as we like fish at our house...).

Good luck! Honey mustard-ish things are good on salmon, too and mustard has a strong flavor!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I used to think fish was about the grossest thing going. But it's not that bad.

Salmon - to me salmon steaks and salmon filets are totally different. The steaks are VERY fishy to me (so I don't buy them). I get the filet. Rub with olive oil, salt and pepper, bake at 425F for 15 minutes. The house doesn't smell like salmon.

The other way to make it is saute some sweet peppers and sweet onions in a little olive oil. Put those over some greens (any kind of lettuce or spinach or whatever). Then fry the salmon filet in the same pan. Put that on the salad. Mix equal amounts honey and balsamic vinegar. Stir that into the fry pan to heat. Then pour that on top as your dressing.

I make salmon cakes too (fry, like a crab cake).

Tilapia is one that my kids don't mind either. Otherwise, I only get fish when I'm at a restaurant.

Scallops are good but I don't know that they're that good for you.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gmvh* 
What about marinating some white fish (tilapia or we use mahi mahi but I'm not sure if it falls in the "white fish" category) in jalapenos, cilantro, lime, and oil, then bake it. Shred/crumble it and have in burritos or tacos. Or you could use a taco seasoning mix on it and bake it and have it in tacos.

We do these...H loves fish and I hate it but try to eat it occasionally for the benefits.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Never tried this myself but I've heard you can soak fish in milk to remove the fishiness. I think it's normally recommended for fish that isn't terribly fresh or has been frozen.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

using heavily aromatic fresh spices is a lovely way to prepare fish, and the herbs will cover up any fishy smell. I like dill and lemon slices covering the fillets, and baked in the oven. Beaking them on a rack helps keep the juices (the smelly bit) away from the fish.

you can also do tarragon, which is delicious, or rosemary if the fish can stand up to it.

another lovely preparation is wrapped in parchment with herbs, lemon, a tiny bit of butter and white wine. It'll steam in the oven and be wonderful- plus it looks super fancy!

I also love grilling salmon with homemade barbeque sauce and honey basted on it. Cooking (and eating) outside will keep the aroma out of your home.

tuna salad is also a good way to get some of the health benefits, without cooking it, as is smoked salmon.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Breaded tilapia under the broiler!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I make whatever fish my dad catches. We just went through a whole slew of trout and salmon. I just eat whatever because it's good for me, but the kids need help with that one.

My kids JUST started liking fish a short while back. We are actually making it today. I buy thin filets and then fry them in flour/cornmeal for a nice sweet crunch and they could just eat platters full.

The best is when my dad catches big trout, and filets them for me. I cut them in to pieces easy to pick up by little fingers and pan fry. I'm not messing with any other methods right now because they eat it!

DH lived in Greece for a few years so he eat literally as fishy tasting as they come. Pickled herring, those little greasy looking things you fry whole, anything he loves it


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I have an extreme dislike for fish. But I've made a fish stew with white fish that actually turned out pretty nice. I actually did it half and half with salmon, but I still couldn't stomach the salmon.

I haven't done it a second time (since I just don't crave fish that often), but from the notes I made the first time, I'd change the marinade... the stew itself tasted very asian to me, and the marinade really didn't add anything - so I'd probably marinate the fish in more asian flavors like ginger and lemongrass instead of the cumin it calls for.

I will also sometimes make homemade fish and chips. I'll beer batter the fish and serve it with tartar sauce.

Those are pretty much the only two ways I volunteer to eat fish. There is a local restaurant whose fish I will eat, but at home mostly I stick to other seafood. Shrimp and crab being the two biggies, but I can also get all sorts of other shellfish.

I'm making your fish stew with tilapia...I'll let you know how it comes out! DH is thrilled, I'm nervous...but hey...I'm TRYING it!!!

Ok and I'm starving...that should help considerably LOL


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok I made the fish stew, with tilapia and not salmon, but that is hands DOWN the best fish recipe I've EVER had. Didn't taste fishy at ALL, great flavor, EXACTLY what I'm looking for!!! I didn't have fresh tomatoes so I used a drained can of diced tomatoes. Otherwise we did it exactly the same.

I think next time I might even use more fish!








:

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

Any other great fish recipes?? This one just made it to our weekly rotation!! And I'm THRILLED that I actually like it, I can't think you enough for sharing it!


----------



## sewcool (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm gagging just at the thought of eating fish - shivers go down my spine- yuck


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewcool* 
I'm gagging just at the thought of eating fish - shivers go down my spine- yuck

Ok that is me, totally. But I made that fish stew she posted above and it was GOOD. I mean REALLY good. Didn't taste like fish at ALL. And the fish was more like tender chicken. I could totally eat that.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
Ok that is me, totally. But I made that fish stew she posted above and it was GOOD. I mean REALLY good. Didn't taste like fish at ALL. And the fish was more like tender chicken. I could totally eat that.

So glad you liked it.







It's not my recipe, I just tripped across that site, but I agree it is pretty darn good. The salmon comes through as too fishy for me, though, which is why I stuck with the white fish.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
So glad you liked it.







It's not my recipe, I just tripped across that site, but I agree it is pretty darn good. The salmon comes through as too fishy for me, though, which is why I stuck with the white fish.


Yeah ITA...I'm not sure what level of famine would have to hit that I'd actually eat salmon. But white fish worked just fine, and it's fish...it's genuinely actually fish...so it counts, right???

Tell me it counts...LOLOLOL


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
Tell me it counts...LOLOLOL

It definitely counts!


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Fish Marinade

1 lb. firm fish (swordfish, ahi tuna, mahimahi....I've also used this marinade on fish such as tilapia and it's been good)

2 Tbsp. soy sauce
2 Tbsp. orange juice
1 Tbsp. oil
1 Tbsp. ketchup
1/2 tsp. lemon juice
1 Tbsp. parsley
1 garlic clove, crushed
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. dried oregano

Combine all ingredients and marinate fish for at least 30 minutes. Grill or broil 5-10 minutes on high, depending upon thickness. Fish is done when it flakes with a fork and the "slimy jello" look is gone. We have it with rice and vegetables....usually green beans or asparagus.

In regards to sushi- or sashimi-grade fish, that's actually more of a marketing ploy than anything else. All it means is that the fish tastes good enough to be eaten raw. It has to do with fat content. Fish doesn't have to be sushi grade in order to be fresh and tasty, especially if you're going to cook it, anyway.

And because I've heard this from two different people in the past week, NO....mahimahi is NOT dolphin. It's a beautifully colored fish that usually weighs between 15-30 lbs, and is unfortunately also called a dolphinfish.









As for salmon, my family loves it and our favorite salmon dish is broiled salmon steaks topped with dill and wasabi mayonnaise. Oh man....I'm drooling right now.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
Fish Marinade

1 lb. firm fish (swordfish, ahi tuna, mahimahi....I've also used this marinade on fish such as tilapia and it's been good)

2 Tbsp. soy sauce
2 Tbsp. orange juice
1 Tbsp. oil
1 Tbsp. ketchup
1/2 tsp. lemon juice
1 Tbsp. parsley
1 garlic clove, crushed
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. dried oregano

Combine all ingredients and marinate fish for at least 30 minutes. Grill or broil 5-10 minutes on high, depending upon thickness. Fish is done when it flakes with a fork and the "slimy jello" look is gone. We have it with rice and vegetables....usually green beans or asparagus.

In regards to sushi- or sashimi-grade fish, that's actually more of a marketing ploy than anything else. All it means is that the fish tastes good enough to be eaten raw. It has to do with fat content. Fish doesn't have to be sushi grade in order to be fresh and tasty, especially if you're going to cook it, anyway.

And because I've heard this from two different people in the past week, NO....mahimahi is NOT dolphin. It's a beautifully colored fish that usually weighs between 15-30 lbs, and is unfortunately also called a dolphinfish.









As for salmon, my family loves it and our favorite salmon dish is broiled salmon steaks topped with dill and wasabi mayonnaise. Oh man....I'm drooling right now.

I'll try your recipe next and let you know how it turns out for us! Thanks so much!


----------



## darciedoodle (May 30, 2005)

Here is my DD's favorite salmon preparation. Often times I try to make it my favorite way, but she says "can't we have the pinot noir sauce" and I cave because it is so good.

Preheat oven to 350. Rinse salmon, buy either king or sockeye, whichever looks best, fresh will always taste better than frozen, but it will cost more. King will take 25 -30 minutes to cook, sockeye 15-20, +/- depending on your oven. Rub salmon with 1/2 tsp each of sea salt and pepper.

Measure one cup Pinot Noir wine into small pot, add 5 or 6 thyme springs, bring to a boil. Once it comes to a boil set timer for 5 minutes. Turn off and add a big tablespoon of butter and 1/4 tsp each of sea salt and pepper and set aside.

Once salmon is done reheat sauce on low and pour over each serving. I think the sauce recipe serves four. You can add blackberries for fun if you want in blackberry season.

I just keep a bottle of pinot noir in the fridge as I don't necessarily like the taste of it other than on salmon. Grilling the fish is more amazing, but I don't always get the timing right with the grill and it can get overcooked.


----------



## because why not? (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkin* 
Only buy sashimi grade tuna. (I'm only half kidding)

Seriously, its the only fish I can allow to be cooked in my house. At the most cooking involves searing for a few seconds on each side.



I love seared tuna but I don't know how palatable it would be for someone trying to get accustomed to fish. They might be tempted to cook it through and through and it would end up dry.

Tilapia is very mild as others have said. Keep an eye out for Basa if you see it. It's a vietnamese catfish but it doesn't taste like North American catfish at all. Very mild.

I often cook white fish in a pan with onions, potatoes, and red peppers.
I have a fabulous carribean fish stew recipe if anyone is seriously interested... it's my own recipe so I don't have it written down but I don't mind typing it up, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because why not?* 
it's my own recipe so I don't have it written down but I don't mind typing it up, if anyone is interested.









:

MEMEMEMEME~~!!!!


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Salmon filet, saute it in olive oil and lots and lots of garlic (like, several large cloves) and when it starts to get cooked and flaky separate it into smaller flakes with your spatula. Generously salt and pepper, then douse in fresh-squeezed lemon. This takes away most of the fish taste.
Also, bite-sized salmon pieces (cook filet and separate into flakes if you can't get ready cut pieces) sauted with thai or indian curry paste, then simmered in cream or coconut milk with some veggies thrown in. Serve with rice.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

We love fish tacos. And because they have so many great flavors in the other ingredients, you don't taste the fish as much.

Use 1 1/2 lbs of a nice white fish like tilapia or grouper. Marinate with olive oil, lime juice, garlic, salt and pepper, and I like to add a 1/4 cup of tequila. Grill or saute and then shred it.

Serve on corn tortillas with shredded cabbage, guacamole, salsa (I make a mango salsa that it out of this world) and the below cream sauce.

1/2 c. plain yogurt, 1/2 c mayonnaise, 1/2 t. cumin, 1/2 t. dill, .25 t. cayenne, juice of 1 lime and salt to taste.

This is a huge family favorite!

ETA: I often will do this same exact recipe with sauted fresh shrimp. YUMM!


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Umm. Can we get the mango salsa recipe to go with it?? I mean really now...to tease us and everything is just CRUEL!!!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've got a coconut fish stew recipe that's really good. I'll see if I can find it. It calls for kingfish or salmon, but I've used several kinds of white fish (cod, leftover halibut, tilapia and a couple others) with good results. I'll try to find it tomorrow. Even my dd, who is SUPER picky, likes it.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

This is a great thread! I hate fish and just the though of eating it makes my stomach turn. But my husband loves it and he and I both want our dd to like it. So I really need to get used to it. Eating fish is a big deal where we live, there are even a couple of holidays that they celebrate by eating one fish dish after another and nothing else. Shudder. But there are lots of good ideas in this thread that I'm going to try.

I've had more success with white fish and swordfish than anything else. I really liked this recipe for swordfish with brown butter and balsamic vinegar. It was hardly fishy at all. Expensive though. (Which may be why I tried so hard to eat all of it, lol.)


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
Umm. Can we get the mango salsa recipe to go with it?? I mean really now...to tease us and everything is just CRUEL!!!









LOL. I was scared someone was going to ask. I just sort of made it up but here goes...

diced mango (about 1 cup)
diced red onion (maybe 2TBL?)
diced cerrano chilie (to taste)
chopped cilantro (i love cilantro so I use about 1/4 cup)
fresh garlic (to taste)
lime juice (about 1TBL)
olive oil (maybe 1-2TBL?)
salt and pepper (to taste)
diced avocado (you can leave this out if you're also serving guac)

Mix and let chill for about an hour before serving.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My family loves fish, but it wasn't always this way. Both my DH and I hated salmon until we were in our late 20s. We went to a friend's house and they served broiled salmon with a lot of seasoning on it. . .for the first time we actually liked it. The seasoning they used was a mix of sugar (tiny bit), salt, pepper, oregano, and chipotle pepper. It was delicious. My DH also makes salmon cakes that everyone (even our fish hating friends) loves. I can give you recipe if you would like. They are different from other salmon cakes because they use fresh salmon and not that icky canned stuff. We also love tilapia with this recipe. . .it's one of the kids' favorite foods. My DD hates shrimp, but loves it fried with panko breadcrumbs and some mayo to dip it in. I've really been wanting to try this recipe, I think it might cover up that fishy flavor pretty well.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
My DH also makes salmon cakes that everyone (even our fish hating friends) loves. I can give you recipe if you would like. They are different from other salmon cakes because they use fresh salmon and not that icky canned stuff.

Please post it! I'd love to give it a try. My dh loves salmon and it's one of the foods he misses most.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I do not like fish, in general. When I can get my hands on soy-free miso tamari, I *do* like salmon teriyaki. I also like salmon candy. That's somewhat local for you, so perhaps you could get some to try. I use it to get my omegas and DHA.

We make fish tacos with either catfish or tilapia. Cut up into pieces, saute in a frypan with oil and whatever spices I've mixed together, then a squeeze of lime. Eat with a yogurt-cilantro-dill sauce, beans, and fresh tortillas. Oh, and cabbage if DH wants some. And in summer, sauteed sweet peppers and summer squash with cumin and lime.

These tuna kabobs are the bomb, but I can only eat them once a month or so.

Alton Brown has a great method for searing tuna that uses a chimney starter for a grill. Looks like a freakin' jet engine. Keep your eyebrows away--the flame is bigger than you realize.


----------



## because why not? (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to reply! I don't cook from recipes and I don't have this written down anywhere, so I was dreading writing it out.
If you're someone who need EXACT measurements, fleeeee while you still can!

OK! Here's my fantabulous fish stew recipe. I make it with whatever cheap, mild white fish is on sale, but ideally it would be made with a firm fish like roughy, snapper, cod, pollock, or boston blue. I use tilapia sometimes because it's usuaully cheap, but tilapia has a small flake which means it really falls apart in the stew.

This part is going to sound strange. You're basically going to make home fries.
YOUR STEW WILL NOT TASTE LIKE HOME FRIES









*1 medium white onion*, 1/2 diced 12/sliced
*two medium russet potatoes* cubed or cut into medallions, your preference
*1 large red bell pepper*, chopped very coarsely or julienned, your preference
*salt, pepper, and oregano* to taste Use more oregano than you think you should. It will cook off.

So yeah, saute it all up. While that's happening, peel *3-4 medium tomatoes*, and once the taters are juuuust stating to become tender, crush the tomatoes (with your hands) into the pan. Add *2 pounds of firm, white fish*. You may want to add a bit more seasoning at this point. This is where you put in the *minced garlic*. If you do it sooner, it will burn. I use several big, fat cloves, but I'm a garlic lover. Ymmv







Cook the fish until it's not-quite-done, then add *vegatable broth* (I use the small box, I'm not sure how many cups it is- 2? this really is a matter of personal preference. If you want a thicker stew, use less. If you want it thinner, use more). You can throw in a *tablespoon of balsamic* too. This hides the fish taste even more, but you want to be careful not too make the soup too acidic, since you're also adding: *the juice of a whole lemon*. Make some pretty slivers out of the rind and throw those in there, too. They will soften and be delicious by the time the stew is done.

At this point, you're just cooking it until the fish/potatoes are done. When the taters are tender, take about a half a bunch of cleaned *chopped cilantro* and IMMEDIATELYturn off the heat, or you'll lose the cilantro flavor.

With the lemon rind slices, the red peppers, the white fish, and a little sprinkling of the remaining cilantro in each bowl this is a beautiful dish.

Serve over soft brown rice.

I've gotten more rave reviews for this dish than anything else I've created, which was unexpected since so many people don't like fish.

If you try it, tell me how you like it! Let me know about any revisions you make, and how you think they worked. Thank you!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm sorry it's taken so long for me to post this recipe!! If you want the absolute best salmon cake recipe. . .look no further, this is the best!!

Michael's Salmon Cakes

In a food processor, pulse each ingredient separately then pour into a large bowl (if you put all the ingredients into the processor the texture is not good)
2 1/2 slices ww bread--course crumbs
12 oz fresh salmon (no bones or skin)--coursely chop in the processor
8 mushrooms
1/2 carrot
1/4c onion
1 jalapeno (you can remove seeds and stem to make them less spicy)

After all above ingredients are chopped and in the large bowl
--add 1/2 c frozen corn to the bowl

In a separate small bowl mix: 2 eggs, 1t prepared mustard, 1t salt, 1/2 t pepper
then pour all this into the large bowl. We mix it all together gently with our hands. It will feel pretty wet. When cooking they are pretty delicate. . .if they do just start falling apart on you, go ahead and add a little more bread crumbs. . .just not too much or they get too dry.

We then pan fry cakes over medium heat in oil.

We've also coated the cakes in Panko before frying them which is nice for a change.

When we serve them, we take baby greens and toss them with a little lime juice, olive oil, and salt/pepper. Then we put the salmon cakes on top of this little salad to serve. We've also made a cilantro mayo to serve with them. . .but a sauce isn't necessary. Seriously, these are my favorite thing my DH makes. . .You really must try them!!! We've made them for people who don't like fish and they love them and ask for them again!!







:


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

I know this is an oldish thread, but I have been wanting to try the fish stew recipe cristeen posted originally.

I made it tonight, and it is delicious!! I used tilapia instead of salmon, and cut the veggies smaller than in the original, but man, it was a huge hit even with dh who isn't a big fish fan.

I loved it (and am already looking forward to eating the leftovers tomorrow!).


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Subbing. I am not a big fish eater, but going to try to add more to our diet.

We used to eat orange roughy made with butter and lemon juice in the microwave. I can't remember how long we cooked it, but it was very good. Mild. I guess you could steam it if you don't like using a microwave. We haven't had this in years.

I love fried catfish, but I am pretty sure that does not qualify as healthy.

I love fishsticks and Long John Silvers fish. I haven't had either in years. I don't think those are probably on the healthy list either.

I take a tiny bit of salmon when we go to the Chinese buffet and choke it down cuz I know it's good for me.

I love tuna salad from our groceries salad bar, but tuna is a once week fish cuz of the mercury levels.

I used to sometimes eat sardines in mustard on crackers, but don't think I could deal with it now.

I am trying to imagine fish stew as tasty, but can't wrap my mind around it.









I"ll have to come back and write the recipe down and try it. Very sceptical.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am not huge on fish.

I have found different things that make me like it better. I like salmon that is well prepared. If it is overcooked it has that icky fishy taste.

I like seared tuna but I don't like it cooked anymore than that. I despise canned tuna (too much icky tuna casserole as a kid







)

I was going to try this

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/fr...fish_soup.html

I was planning on making some salmon cakes from canned salmon since i hate to waste fresh. It is really expensive here.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea so many people didn't like fish!

I like it fine, but only started eating it recently - once a week on grocery shoping day. I think I might have to try that stew! So far I've only cooked it a few ways - fried in butter with lemon, garlic and herbs, fried with cream, sweet chilli sauce and herbs, or fried with butter, sweet chilli sauce and herbs. Not exactly a huge repertoire.







They all taste good to me, but then, I like fish. I've also done salmon steaks with soy sauce, Worcester, grated ginger, garlic and sesame oil. Yummy!


----------



## WorldsBestMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Fish is really nice. Sometimes its the way in which it is prepared too that causes people not to like it. There is, roast fish, fried fish, fillet fish and various sauces that you can prepare with it. I like my fish well prepared I hate the raw scent. Its very nutritious though.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

subbing because I HATE fish ... although I ate Tilapia a few times last year and actually enjoyed it. I can't stand other types of fish.


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

This is the one I always recommend to people who don't like fish. The fish flavour is pretty well disguised.

Baking time will depend on the temperature, thickness and freshness of the fish fillets.

2 Tbsp/30 mL butter

1 Tbsp/15 mL whole wheat flour

1 cup/250 mL milk

4 fish fillets, each about 5 oz/150 g

1/3 cup/75 mL white wine

2 Tbsp/30 mL lime juice

salt

pepper

2 bananas, peeled and sliced in half lengthwise

1/4 cup/60 mL grated Parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 350F/175C.

In a small saucepan over medium heat, melt the butter.
Add the flour. Stir to mix.
Add the milk.
Turn the heat to medium-high and cook, stirring, until the sauce thickens. Remove it from the heat.

Arrange the fish fillets in a single layer in a baking dish.
Sprinkle the fish with the white wine, the lime juice, and the salt and pepper to taste.

Pour half of the butter sauce over the fish.

Lay the banana halves on top of the fish.

Pour the remaining sauce over the bananas.

Sprinkle the Parmesan cheese over all.

Bake until the fish flakes easily with a fork (25 minutes or more).


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

This is our current favourite.

Preheat broiler.

1 jar (8 oz/225 g) pickled ginger

2 limes

8 fish fillets, each about 5 oz/150 g.

Juice the limes.
Process the lime juice and the ginger (with juice) in the blender.
Place the fish on a broiler pan.
Spoon the sauce over the fish.
Broil for about 12-15 minutes, or until the fish flakes easily with a fork.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Wow, I had no idea so many people didn't like fish!

Well..some of us in the middle of continents don't have access to great fresh seafood.









There are only a couple of places here where I can get much fish and it can be expensive. It is cheaper for me to buy porterhouse than salmon and I can get KC strip cheaper than tilapia.

I only really grew up with people eating catfish, bass and other freshwater fish...but I don't *like* catfish.









I am trying to learn, atm I have orange roughy and tilapia and am not sure what to do with either.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^


















Me too!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I did this tonight

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/be...ado_salsa.html

I went a little heavier on the salsa stuff and I used fat tire for the beer since that is what I had on hand (plus I can drink the leftover







) It was really good.









Dh who does like fish really enjoyed it.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *napless* 
This is our current favourite.

Preheat broiler.

1 jar (8 oz/225 g) pickled ginger

2 limes

8 fish fillets, each about 5 oz/150 g.

Juice the limes.
Process the lime juice and the ginger (with juice) in the blender.
Place the fish on a broiler pan.
Spoon the sauce over the fish.
Broil for about 12-15 minutes, or until the fish flakes easily with a fork.

What kind of fish do you usually use for this?


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We are fish lovers, but here are some ideas:

You can put a couple of slices of apple in a pan when panfrying to stop the house smelling fishy

Try putting a lid on the pan too - it really helps.

Poach a white fleshed fish gently in a court boullion and then flake it and make into fish cakes (mix with mashed potato, green onion/chives etc and bake or fry)

Make a fish pie - Make a bechamel sauce, add raw fish, peas and carrots and cook until fish is just cooked (I also like to add some saffron, but it's not essential). Put in a pie dish and top wish mashed potato. Bake in the oven until browned on top.

Make a Bouillabaisse - it's a type of fish stew flavoured with fennel and saffron. You are supposed to add shellfish too, but you could leave it out

Top white fleshed fish with a 'stuffing' - breadcrumbs, herbs, an egg and then bake in a hot oven

Panfry Fillets or steaks in a skillet with butter and EVOO. Once the fish is cooked, throw in some capers until crispy and serve with the butter/capers on top of the fish and some lemon

Get some Smoked Cod and make Kedgeree - Steam some rice, poach your smoked fish. Fry onion, garlic, red peppers and add turmeric and some butter. Toss the rice with this mixture and fold in the fish (flaked and boned). You then put some hard boiled egg slices on the top and serve.

HTH!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh, and please, please, please don't ever eat Roange Roughy/Blue Eye anybody!

It's a very deep water fish that no one has ever seen alive (it dies on the way up because of depressurisation). Nobody knows anything about it's lifecycle or reproduction. They do guess that the size that we eat is about 80 years old though! It's apparently very slow growing!


----------

